# Frog in Sellicks Beach, SA



## JupiterCreek (Apr 27, 2012)

We have heaps of frogs calling at the moment, and tonight this little beastie hopped across my pine bark! I took some pics and popped it back where I found it, but I'd be curious to know what it is. From the calls I'm hearing lately I thought our locals were brown tree frogs and common froglets, but this one doesn't match the pics on frogatlas.com.au


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Striped Grass Frog (_Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_). Google images - it can be fairly variable. I notice they have used the same image on Frogatlas for the three separate populations.


----------

